
Couple Plants an Entire Forest over the Past 20 Years – Growing 2M Trees - evo_9
https://www.apost.com/en/blog/couple-plants-an-entire-forest-over-the-past-20-years-growing-2-million-trees/19305/
======
nkurz
This 2015 article gives a more complete description of the replanting:
[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/sebastiao-
salgad...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/sebastiao-salgado-
forest-trees-180956620/)

Also, the documentary "The Salt of the Earth" (directed by Wim Wenders and
Salgado's son Juliano) concludes with the story of this forest:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Salt_of_the_Earth_(2014_fi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Salt_of_the_Earth_\(2014_film\))

The documentary is stunning. I watch a lot of documentaries, and this is one
with the most "impact" that I've ever seen. It's at times difficult to watch,
but worth it.

------
woliveirajr
> Lélia Deluiz Wanick Salgado and Sebastião Salgado are a married couple...

It helps a bit to know that Sebastião Salgado is well-know as being a prolific
photographer
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebasti%C3%A3o_Salgado](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebasti%C3%A3o_Salgado))
with exhibitions around the world.

Of course, this doesn't mean that it wasn't an easy task, it's just to
highlight that perhaps he had a different view of the nature after travelling
a bit.

------
jammygit
Yet another alternative link, this one has a lot more photos:

[https://www.pupperish.com/photographer-helps-
forest](https://www.pupperish.com/photographer-helps-forest)

